# 640lb Mako taken off Destin Shoreline



## Bobhica (Apr 24, 2008)

Check out this hog that I thought you all might be interested in looking at!  It was taken on April 14th, not far off the beach from what I gathered.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 24, 2008)

Man that thing got a narly mouf!!!


----------



## Robk (Apr 24, 2008)

last thing I heard was that Mako's were a blue water species.  wonder if it was sick or lack of food offshore.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 24, 2008)

awsome .......... !


----------



## Randy (Apr 24, 2008)

Now that would be a fun catch in my yak!!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 24, 2008)

Randy said:


> Now that would be a fun catch in my yak!!!



I think you would just become a permanate addition to what it totes around...like a ramora.


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 24, 2008)

I wonder why they went and killed it anyhow? There are good eating...perhaps they sold it?


----------



## ProudPappa (Apr 24, 2008)

The mako's come inshore this time of year to feed on the cobia's that are running up and down the beaches of the panhandle. That is why it was in so close. Last year about this same time another large Mako was caught about 1/2 mile off the beach between Destin, and Ft. Walton Beach.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Apr 24, 2008)

ProudPappa said:


> The mako's come inshore this time of year to feed on the cobia's that are running up and down the beaches of the panhandle. That is why it was in so close. Last year about this same time another large Mako was caught about 1/2 mile off the beach between Destin, and Ft. Walton Beach.




X2...they follow the cobia on the migration.  It's quite common to see and catch them close to shore this time of year.  When I was a kid my cousin caught one fishing from the jetties at Pensacola pass during the spring cobia run.


----------



## How2fish (Apr 24, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> I wonder why they went and killed it anyhow? There are good eating...perhaps they sold it?



F.A yes Mako is very good table fare and its the only shark I think considered a true "game fish" by the IGFA..also they eat cobia,tarpon and flipper at times ...one of the wildest things I ever saw was a brute of a Mako come out of the water not 200 yards off shore near the east pass in Destin while we were Cobia fishing with a turtle in its mouth... it scared the daylights out of me, even the charter captain we were with told us he had heard they ate turtles but had never seen it before..


----------



## larpyn (Apr 24, 2008)

it looks as if it has been eating rocks. many of it's teeth are worn down and broken. probably from attacking boats

i never knew they came in shallow (90' or less). i've never seen one before in shallow water while diving. i've been lucky i guess.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice fish. I hope if I ever catch one that big I have the guts to cut it off. I hate seeing big fish killed.


----------



## captbrian (Apr 24, 2008)

it really saddens me to see that thing killed, not so much due to it's size, but more for the reason that makos are the only true predator of flipper.  the dophin population down here is out of control, and something needs to be done about it.


----------



## marknga (Apr 24, 2008)

captbrian said:


> it really saddens me to see that thing killed, not so much due to it's size, but more for the reason that makos are the only true predator of flipper.  the dophin population down here is out of control, and something needs to be done about it.



Yes Sir .......them "flippers" like to follow you out then rob all them good eatin red snappers as you reel em in. End up with nothing but a ol Red Snapper head.


----------



## meriwether john (Apr 27, 2008)

tiger shark of even larger size lurk in the green reef along the panhandle. thats the dark band you see from the beach or your motel room. recall a tiger being caught between east pass and the okaloosa pier back in the late 1970's or early '80's that was over 700# after about a dozen pups fell out of her just before being weighed. either of these sharks and the bulls and even the larger hammers will try to clean off a hooked cobia. not a good idea to wander out to the green reef during the cobia's spring run.(for a swimmer). used to go late evening and even at night out swimming in the surf. no more!


----------



## puredrenalin (Apr 28, 2008)

Great shark...will make excellent dinners for a few months...and if they do a photo mount, it will be an awesome addition to a "family room" LOL!!


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 28, 2008)

What a beast!! The last one we hooked wasn't near that size but jumped 8' in the air during the first run. You can't target Makos but if you could, I would be a shark fisherman. You guys crying about killing that fish are not thinking straight. Don't be a hater!! They taste very good.
Nice job to the angler and crew!


----------



## hevishot (Apr 28, 2008)

big un' but I wouldnt have dried it out either...also hate to see billfish brought to the dock. Guess Im a hater...LOL.


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 28, 2008)

You are what you are, I guess… The blue marlin that was in my avatar  is one of 2 that I've ever killed. That was for a Bahamas Billfish Tournament (WINNER)...You have to kill the fish to win the cash. I don’t make the rules, just play by them.  I've killed 1 sailfish in my 20 year sailfish tournament winning career. So, cry me a river and I think your opinions would change with you as the angler and never caught something that size. Regardless, and to each their own... Jealously is over apparent and served by many who fish and hunt behind their computer.


----------



## hevishot (Apr 28, 2008)

bluemarlin said:


> You are what you are, I guess… The blue marlin that was in my avatar  is one of 2 that I've ever killed. That was for a Bahamas Billfish Tournament (WINNER)...You have to kill the fish to win the cash. I don’t make the rules, just play by them.  I've killed 1 sailfish in my 20 year sailfish tournament winning career. So, cry me a river and I think your opinions would change with you as the angler and never caught something that size. Regardless, and to each their own... Jealously is over apparent and served by many who fish and hunt behind their computer.



hey man, I wasnt directing my remarks toward you at all... I have worked as a mate on many boats and wired, gaffed and been the angler on more billfish than I could ever count so I can assure you jealousy just isnt the case...I never have liked to see a billfish or shark that size dried out. Cry your own river, sport. Lol.


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 28, 2008)

hevishot said:


> hey man, I wasnt directing my remarks toward you at all... I have worked as a mate on many boats and wired, gaffed and been the angler on more billfish than I could ever count so I can assure you jealousy just isnt the case...I never have liked to see a billfish or shark that size dried out. Cry your own river, sport. Lol.



Old sport, Much Respect.... Remember, this is not your website.... I'm not talking to you. Lol.


----------

